# Official TenPoint / Horton Press Release



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

*News Release*

TenPoint Crossbow Technologies
1325 Waterloo Road
Mogadore, OH 44260
http://www.tenpointcrossbows.com

For Immediate Release

TenPoint Purchases Horton Assets

Mogadore, OH. Rick Bednar, Chairman, President, and CEO of Hunters Manufacturing Company , Inc., dba TenPoint Crossbow Technologies, manufacturer of premium level crossbows recognized for their precision performance, quality engineering, and dependability, has announced that his company purchased selected assets of former competitor, Horton Archery LLC, Kent, OH, effective July 1, 2013. 

Recently it appeared that Hortons ability to operate deteriorated. Bednar said. The company released most of its employees in April, and its primary (secured) creditor finally took possession of all Hortons assets, and closed its doors. We have purchased machinery, equipment, and other selected assets, including trademarks, licenses, and the rights to the Horton name from the secured creditor. It is important to understand that we did not purchase the Horton Archery LLC operation. That operation no longer exists, and TenPoint will not continue making or servicing any of Hortons current or past bow models.

To put all of this in simple terms, Bednar continued, our research made it clear that it was neither functionally nor financially prudent to resume the Horton manufacturing and servicing operations. We intend to spend the months ahead creating a new company with a new lineup worthy of the storied Horton name. We expect to reintroduce the new company as soon as it is feasible. While that effort is underway, we will continue to remain focused on managing TenPoint and our subsidiary, Wicked Ridge Crossbows, as industry leaders in technology and customer service.

Ironically, Bednar was one of the four investors who created the original Horton USA brand in 1985. He served as its Chief Operating Officer from its inception until 1991, when he sold his stock and left the organization. At the time, Horton was approaching the apex of its reputation. In 1994, Bednar formed Hunters Manufacturing Company, Inc. dba TenPoint Crossbow Technologies. Since Bednar left Horton, different entities have tried to reorganize the brand three times but have never succeeded. 

Bednar believes the entities strayed from Hortons original founding principles, and signed on to a plan that included imported engineering and offshore parts. The original Horton relied on quality customer service and manufacturing, exceptional value, and responsiveness to the marketplace - similar principles that have propelled TenPoint Crossbows to its current position as a market leader. He is firm in his belief that he can re-instill these principles in a new Horton brand. 

Bednar is proud of his successful tenure at Horton and clearly relishes the opportunity to bring the brand back to its former position of prominence as a standard-bearer in the industry. I wish my Dad were still here to witness this. He said. We used to talk about the possibility of someday getting the brand back. When you play a part in creating something of value, there is no pleasure in watching it lose its luster, even when it is a competitor. I want to make the brand better than ever.

###
July 8, 2013
For more information, send an email to [email protected]


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Had my Horton rebuilt 2 years ago limbs, trigger,string and cables. I almost sold it last year to buy a new Horton good thing I didn't looks like my next x bow will be a ten point.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

I love my ten point. Super company 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

VitalShot said:


> I love my ten point. Super company
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If they're so great, maybe they will decide to service the Horton bows after all! Could be a good little money maker for them -not to mention the Good Will it would generate? 
Seeks kind of selfish to me not to. JMO


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> If they're so great, maybe they will decide to service the Horton bows after all! Could be a good little money maker for them -not to mention the Good Will it would generate?
> Seeks kind of selfish to me not to. JMO



Seems pretty straight forward why they will not be,based upon what they purchased and didn't purchase from the defunct Horton. 

_We have purchased machinery, equipment, and other selected assets, including trademarks, licenses, and the rights to the Horton name from the secured creditor. *It is important to understand that we did not purchase the Horton Archery LLC operation*. That operation no longer exists, and TenPoint will not continue making or servicing any of Hortons current or past bow models.

To put all of this in simple terms, *Bednar continued, our research made it clear that it was neither functionally nor financially prudent to resume the Horton manufacturing and servicing operations*._


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> If they're so great, maybe they will decide to service the Horton bows after all! Could be a good little money maker for them -not to mention the Good Will it would generate?
> Seeks kind of selfish to me not to. JMO


It's a shame for the many loyal Horton owners but since Horton was going to "off shore parts" I wouldn't think Ten Point would have the inventory to service them.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

It does suck for the people who shoot Horton that Ten Point isn't going to service them or make them. But that's they way it is.They had good bows but I guess the business wasn't strong enough with all the competion these days in the market. Have shot a ten point for 6 yrs and its the best I have had. I use to shoot Horton. Best of luck guys. Hope there will still be parts available if they are needed. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

That means when my Explorer dies I'll be buying that Excalbiar I want.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ted Dressel said:


> That means when my Explorer dies I'll be buying that Excalbiar I want.


If the limbs aren't shot, I'm sure any good bow pro shop could recable and restring any older Horton. My son had his done last year very reasonably.It shoots better than ever. My brother shoots an Excaliber and loves it however(very pricey)!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The Ten Point people WERE at the top in mgt./ownership of the old Horton Crossbow Company(and left, for whatever reasons?? and now it seems, since they now own the Horton brand, it is a "how do you like me now" scenario! 
If, as an example, Stihl bought out Husqvarna, then said, "sorry you Husky owners are screwed, no more service". I think this alone would turn me into a Stihl Hater! What's the difference here?(I own, shoot, and like MY Ten Point xbow!) Just sayin...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> The Ten Point people WERE at the top in mgt./ownership of the old Horton Crossbow Company(and left, for whatever reasons?? and now it seems, since they now own the Horton brand, it is a "how do you like me now" scenario!
> If, as an example, Stihl bought out Husqvarna, then said, "sorry you Husky owners are screwed, no more service". I think this alone would turn me into a Stihl Hater! What's the difference here?(I own, shoot, and like MY Ten Point xbow!) Just sayin...



What don't you guys get about this? 
This wasn't a "buy out", it was a liquidation.
One company went broke and another bought up certain assets which included rights to the name. Smart move by a competitor. Bury the name and patents so no one else could use it, buy some machinery for cents on the dollar.

You guys with Horton products were out of luck the day their creditors took over... why you are making Ten Point into the bad guy here beyond comprehension.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Explain this to me, a couple years ago I had cracks on the limbs of my PSE Crossbow. My bow shop replaced them with Horton Limbs as he told me the same company both Horton and PSE. So did PSE go down also.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Weekender#1 said:


> Explain this to me, a couple years ago I had cracks on the limbs of my PSE Crossbow. My bow shop replaced them with Horton Limbs as he told me the same company both Horton and PSE. So did PSE go down also.


Maybe it was the same supplier in China or whatever?

_Bednar believes the entities strayed from Horton&#8217;s original founding principles, and signed on to a plan that included imported engineering and *offshore parts*._


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this would explain why I didnt get an answer when I called the factory a few weeks ago wanting to upgrade my limbs to the 175 pounders on my hunter im kicking myself in the butt now, I should of done it last year when I was going to ($160.00 new limbs, cable and string), but I didn't want to ship it to them, then wait the 2-4 months to have it done. that's how far behind the lady on the phone told me they were in repairs and upgrades, she said they literally had hundreds and hundreds of bows before mine.. I wonder if all those people got their bows back.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

KaGee said:


> What don't you guys get about this?
> This wasn't a "buy out", it was a liquidation.
> One company went broke and another bought up certain assets which included rights to the name. Smart move by a competitor. Bury the name and patents so no one else could use it, buy some machinery for cents on the dollar.
> 
> You guys with Horton products were out of luck the day their creditors took over... why you are making Ten Point into the bad guy here beyond comprehension.


Yep, it's pretty much that simple.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

KaGee hit it on the head! Couldn't agree more!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ezbite said:


> ........ then wait the 2-4 months to have it done. that's how far behind the lady on the phone told me they were in repairs and upgrades, she said they literally had hundreds and hundreds of bows before mine..* I wonder if all those people got their bows back*.


It's probably best you didn't do anything. It would surprise me if everyone had a happy outcome.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm thinking anyone who considers this just smart, good business on the part of Ten Point don't own(or have friends or family who own) Horton equipment! If you did, not so sure you would maintain this attitude. I don't care that they bought out/liquidated Horton, more their obviousc lack of concern for Horton owners-many of whom bought their bows before there was a Ten Point bow to consider.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I'm thinking anyone who considers this just smart, good business on the part of Ten Point don't own(or have friends or family who own) Horton equipment! If you did, not so sure you would maintain this attitude. I don't care that they bought out/liquidated Horton, more their obviousc lack of concern for Horton owners-many of whom bought their bows before there was a Ten Point bow to consider.


Nope, I don't have a dog in this fight. 

Horton went out of business. Period. It sucks that you own one of their products. The reality is, if you need service or parts, you are screwed. But, you were screwed the moment the creditors seized the assets and closed the door. The company is gone. Ten Point had absolutely nothing to do with that situation. Horton's creditors did. 

Sorry for you that own a Horton product. You are not the first group of consumers that have been affected by a closure and you won't be the last. If you need to be mad, be mad at the folks who sold the company off piece-meal instead of trying to find a suitable situation to keep it open.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Quoted from the press release
"It is important to understand that we (Ten Point) did not purchase the Horton Archery LLC operation. *That operation no longer exists*"

It would be the same as expecting PSE, Barnett or Parker to work on or service Horton crossbows. It's not practical.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

If I remeber right the "buy out" was kinda ugly. I've been a Ten Point fan since the "buy out". I did a little work for Bednar when the whole thing went down and am glad to see them on top. I knew this would happen eventually and am glad it finally happened. Now they are on top all alone. Congrats TEN POINT.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I shoot a Ten Point. Had an old Horton years ago and sold it. I guess I just always take the side of the "underdog "-in this case, the existing Horton owners.


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

Ive owned several hortons over the years. They all had issues.. Wasnt very accurate so glad i sold them!! I remember telling my brother i bet horton goes out of business...ive been shooting ten points since..very happy!! It was easy to tell horton used parts from china.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I am a very happy Horton owner mine is a 200 lb draw fire hawk. I sent my bow to Horton to have a limb replaced because it had a tiny crack at the limb bolt,they replaced the limbs,limb pockets,cables and even replaced my trigger to the ultra light talon because I complained that mine was kinda hard to pull. The lady from Horton called and said everything was covered under warranty except for the string it cost me $18 to have my bow rebuilt. Now that said I completely understand why Ten Point would not want to repair Horton bows they are in business to sell and repair Ten Point bows not repair old Horton's just because they bought the rights to the name.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a Horton Legend, so I have a dog in the fight, & I don't feel a bit sorry for myself or am I pissed at Ten Point. Horton management ran the business in the ground & Ten Point bought out equipment & name during liquidation. It may suck if mine needs service, but that happens in this economy. 
I'm trying to get my shoulders strong enough to go back to the compound anyhow, so maybe this will just motivate me more to either shoot/exercise more or get the surgery I've put off for a long time.


----------

